# Pokemon X and Y



## SilentLyric

No one had made this thread yet, does no one care? Where's the love? :blank

Is anyone buying this? I have it on preorder to make sure that I get a copy. This is pretty much the only reason I can justify buying an overpriced 3DS system. Without a doubt, I see this as being the best game in franchise. 
From what I read online and what my sister told me, there are so many radical things about this game. What are you excited about? What starter pokemon are you going to choose?

I'm personally excited about the 3d graphics, the improved battle animation (which for most of the series was just unacceptable), getting to customize your character to look super cool (and so you don't look like a clone online), the player search system so battling and trading with someone in real life is really easy, the hordes of pokemon (great if you need experience points), the fairy type sounds rad just like the dark and steel types did....I also imagine the new pokemon are going to be fantastic. The mega evolution I don't really understand yet but that's certainly going to make for some super powerful pokemon!

I also like the fire types and this one looks really cute so I think I'll choose Fennekin.


----------



## To22

It does seem like it'll be awesome. I want this game more than any other right now...it's actually the only game I want lol. The Mega Evolutions are weird though...on one hand some Pokemon become much cooler looking and on the other they take a aesthetic downgrade. For example... Mewtwo & Charizard are among the coolest looking Pokemon period...they CAN NOT look any better. The whole game seems like it'll be great though.


----------



## Nekomata

I'll probably get either of these games eventually. I don't think I'm as hyped up about getting them as much as when Black/White/Black 2/White 2 came out. I also probably might get Fennekin, since I usually go for fire starters on the first playthrough anyway x____x ah well, still over a week left, guess I'll just have to see about it when it comes out~ xD


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

$169 is overpriced? I thought it was the cheapest system on the market.

Anyways, I'm hyped for it as well. I was going to make a thread around the time they actually came out, but I guess I don't have to now. I'm getting both versions because I'm obsessive, but I'll be playing Y. I'll be using Fennekin as well.

Naturally, I'll be playing as the female protagonist :b

Also, I am hyped for Mega Kangaskahn.


----------



## SilentLyric

CrimsonTrigger said:


> $169 is overpriced? I thought it was the cheapest system on the market.
> 
> Anyways, I'm hyped for it as well. I was going to make a thread around the time they actually came out, but I guess I don't have to now. I'm getting both versions because I'm obsessive, but I'll be playing Y. I'll be using Fennekin as well.
> 
> Naturally, I'll be playing as the female protagonist :b
> 
> Also, I am hyped for Mega Kangaskahn.


If I remember correctly, the DS was around 150 dollars and the GBA around 100 dollars. Although I could be wrong. Anyways, 169 dollars sounds expensive for a portable system.

The only reason I made a thread was because I was so worried that this game was forgotten. Sorry lol. Yeah I'm going to get Y, too. My sister wants X. Isn't fennekin the best? Also, the fire types tend to be stronger in my opinion...like the grass ones aren't as offensively focused and kinda suck to me. 

Dude, I love having the option to pick your gender! I always pick a girl now when I play pokemon. Who cares if I have male sex organs? I don't!

Ooooooohhhh mega Kangaskahn, eh? I'm not sure which mega pokemon I want...I'll find out when I play.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I think it has something to do with the 3D technology they're using. They're making a new variation with no 3D and it's about $129, but it's being made for little kids, so it's not that appealing. I ended up getting my system for $50 off, so that's probably why I perceive it as so cheap. Even got an XL recently for less than that. Just be thankful you didn't buy one when it was extremely overpriced at $249.

I've always picked female characters since they started implementing them. I don't know why. I've just always done that. My friend used to make fun of me for it, but I think it's boring making a character modeled after myself.


----------



## SilentLyric

CrimsonTrigger said:


> I think it has something to do with the 3D technology they're using. They're making a new variation with no 3D and it's about $129, but it's being made for little kids, so it's not that appealing. I ended up getting my system for $50 off, so that's probably why I perceive it as so cheap. Even got an XL recently for less than that. Just be thankful you didn't buy one when it was extremely overpriced at $249.
> 
> I've always picked female characters since they started implementing them. I don't know why. I've just always done that. My friend used to make fun of me for it, but I think it's boring making a character modeled after myself.


Oh ok, that makes sense. Still 169 cmion...it's not a console system. And Yeah the 2ds thing sounds kinda lame. What's the point?

Yeah they started adding the choice to be female in pokemon crystal I think. They always wear silly hats but they are still female so....I still prefer them to the male choices. :b My brother makes fun of me for choosing female, but I like that in a alternate reality I can be female. It's a nice change of pace from being male, it get's old.


----------



## Aphexfan

Ill get it eventually somewhere down the road :b. Can't really justify getting a 3ds right now . Though I HAVE to play every generation and this generation looks awesome!


----------



## SilentLyric

Aphexfan said:


> Ill get it eventually somewhere down the road :b. Can't really justify getting a 3ds right now . Though I HAVE to play every generation and this generation looks awesome!


Yeah it's hard to justify...but I think this game makes it worth it.

yeah i played every generation, too. this is going to be awesome.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Jesus Christ


----------



## JitteryJack

Lost interest in Pokemon after I completed Crystal. There's just too many weird and stupid looking ones now, not to mention the total amount, they killed it imo. True it's come along way graphics-wise, but this is what it's come to in terms of how some of them look -










What's it going to evolve into? This maybe?










I've also just learnt that the above Pokemon is a Steel/Fairy type. Fairy?! What the hell happened?


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

JitteryJack said:


> Lost interest in Pokemon after I completed Crystal. There's just too many weird and stupid looking ones now, not to mention the total amount, they killed it imo. True it's come along way graphics-wise, but this is what it's come to in terms of how some of them look -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's it going to evolve into? This maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also just learnt that the above Pokemon is a Steel/Fairy type. Fairy?! What the hell happened?


Are you kidding? That's the most badass looking Pokemon I've seen so far! I love it! I really do. It's no worse than Magneton, which is just a bunch of magnets.

I've seen plenty of natural looking Pokemon like Pancham, but I guess we should all just pick out the one or two inanimate object designs and then call every new Pokemon past the first 151 bad by default.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

I just ordered a 3DS off ebay for 110 bucks. You might have to get a little lucky because those usually run for at least 125


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

JitteryJack said:


> Lost interest in Pokemon after I completed Crystal. There's just too many weird and stupid looking ones now, not to mention the total amount, they killed it imo. True it's come along way graphics-wise, but this is what it's come to in terms of how some of them look -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's it going to evolve into? This maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also just learnt that the above Pokemon is a Steel/Fairy type. Fairy?! What the hell happened?


People always forget pokemon like these existed in the first gen.


























Especially Tangela (top). I've always hated that thing.

As for fairy, I will admit it's a pretty random addtion but it was created to nerf Dragon and Fighting types. They were getting too overpowered in the 5th gen. This is similar to the creation of Dark and Steel types in the 2nd gen to nerf psychics.


----------



## zojirushi

I feel a strong urge to purchase a Klefki key ring.

Also, more humanoids, please.


----------



## Jesuszilla

InfiniteBlaze said:


> People always forget pokemon like these existed in the first gen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially Tangela (top). I've always hated that thing.
> 
> As for fairy, I will admit it's a pretty random addtion but it was created to nerf Dragon and Fighting types. They were getting too overpowered in the 5th gen. This is similar to the creation of Dark and Steel types in the 2nd gen to nerf psychics.


Why do people always use Grimer/Muk as an example of a badly designed Pokemon? It's an awesome Pokemon.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

InfiniteBlaze said:


> People always forget pokemon like these existed in the first gen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially Tangela (top). I've always hated that thing.
> 
> As for fairy, I will admit it's a pretty random addtion but it was created to nerf Dragon and Fighting types. They were getting too overpowered in the 5th gen. This is similar to the creation of Dark and Steel types in the 2nd gen to nerf psychics.


A fellow Tangela hater. Good. Never liked it.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Jesuszilla said:


> Why do people always use Grimer/Muk as an example of a badly designed Pokemon? It's an awesome Pokemon.


It is awesome looking. It's just to show people that even back then they were creating random Pokemon out of nothing. I mean, it's just a pile of toxic waste. Not exactly a typical or interesting design choice. Its evolution is even more dull since all it does is get bigger.


----------



## Fledgling

Are you guys following the leaks like I am? I can't help myself.


----------



## Peme

Planning on getting Y on release day.



Closed Book said:


> Are you guys following the leaks like I am? I can't help myself.


Ever since leaks started appearing, I've been trying to avoid all news about the games. Guess browsing this thread was a terrible idea.


----------



## Valtron

The final starter evolutions are abominations.

But look at this Charizard!


----------



## minimized

I love X's Mega Evolutions. Finally a Charizard with Dragon-type.

Think I'm going with the frog starter.


----------



## Valtron

I really don't get the point of the mega evolutions, but they are cool looking.


----------



## Antasma

Jesuszilla said:


> Why do people always use Grimer/Muk as an example of a badly designed Pokemon? It's an awesome Pokemon.


Because the evolution chain there is literally pile of sludge to bigger pile of sludge. The argument most people wearing the rose-tinted glasses use is how "unoriginal" the new additions and their evolutions are, but how is that any better than an evolving ice cream cone or any one of the other 2 or 3 arguments they usually resort to?



Closed Book said:


> Are you guys following the leaks like I am? I can't help myself.


To each their own, but this is what I did with B2/W2 and it pretty much killed off any sense of excitement or discovery I could have gone through while playing. Accidentally learned about mega evolutions and fairy type this time around and that's all I'm willing to know. Avoiding message boards and anything else at all costs until I have at least a few hours of time with it on my own.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Anybody who leaks anything here is getting stabbed through their monitor. I haven't been following anything. I don't even know what the starter evolutions look like, yet somehow I get the feeling that they aren't anywhere close to being abominations.


----------



## Valtron

CrimsonTrigger said:


> I don't even know what the starter evolutions look like, yet somehow I get the feeling that they aren't anywhere close to being abominations.


Prepare to be disappointed.


----------



## Jesuszilla

Valtron said:


> Prepare to be disappointed.


I don't like the fox.
I do like the ninja frog. Even though his tounge is a bit much
And I love whatever Chespin evolves into.


----------



## Valtron

Jesuszilla said:


> I don't like the fox.
> I do like the ninja frog. Even though his tounge is a bit much
> And I love whatever Chespin evolves into.


Lol, it looks like a Transformer or something. I can't wait to see the official art.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

Can't wait to see what the starter stats are like. Last gen lacked a speedy glass cannon that could plow through almost everything with ease. I hope we get that with fennekin. If not, then I hope we get at least a slow but powerful and defensive pokemon. Last gen starters were just garbage in battle.


----------



## Fledgling

Valtron said:


> I really don't get the point of the mega evolutions, but they are cool looking.


I really don't find them necessary, but I've warmed up to the idea now. Didn't like it at first.



Valtron said:


> Prepare to be disappointed.


Hey! I like them. :3

Well, they're heaps better than last generation's, so I'm not complaining. You should look at fanarts though, might change your mind?



InfiniteBlaze said:


> Can't wait to see what the starter stats are like. Last gen lacked a speedy glass cannon that could plow through almost everything with ease. I hope we get that with fennekin. If not, then I hope we get at least a slow but powerful and defensive pokemon. Last gen starters were just garbage in battle.


Just from what I've learned, you'll be pleased...I think.


----------



## JitteryJack

Stopppp itttttt!


----------



## Jesuszilla

JitteryJack said:


> Stopppp itttttt!


Maybe it evolves into an awesome powerhouse of a dragon?


----------



## Nitrogen

I preordered X, since I like the mega evolutions better. 
Though Chespin's evolution is kind of.. ****ty, I'm still choosing him because he has the best design of the three starters.



Closed Book said:


> Are you guys following the leaks like I am? I can't help myself.


Practically spoiled a lot for myself. I think that's why I appreciated B/W more when it released because I didn't bother looking into Gen V prior to the games release.


----------



## lmao

I'm on the fence on whether or not I should buy the 2DS just so I can play this. Seems like it'll be a lot of fun but at the same time I'm busy playing other games like LoL and GTA5. That and I have no money to buy it in the first place so I'd have to beg my mom to get it for me.


----------



## lmao

Valtron said:


> The final starter evolutions are abominations.
> 
> But look at this Charizard!


The final evoloutions definitely take the cake of being the worst out of all the generations.


----------



## shortcake

I've resisted buying a 3DS so far, but I am getting kinda tempted with all of these games being released. :yes


----------



## SilentLyric

shortcake said:


> I've resisted buying a 3DS so far, but I am getting kinda tempted with all of these games being released. :yes


it's getting harder to resist. :teeth


----------



## shortcake

It is! :b


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I've been more than happy with mine. I have about 10 games for it, half of them Nintendo games and the other half being Atlus games. It has some great RPGs like Fire Emblem, Etrian Odyssey IV and Shin Megami Tensei IV. It also has good upcoming RPGs like Bravely Default, Monster Hunter IV and hopefully we'll see a Dragon Quest VII release, which is apparently the longest JRPG ever. Supposedly Nintendo is trying to get more Japanese games published in the West, they're taking care of the Bravely Default localization. They'll probably jump on Dragon Quest too since they've taken over publishing for Square Enix.

It lacks Western third-party support, who seem to have given up on handhelds, but there's still a lot of great Japanese games for it. It's really a great system and easily my favourite of all the new consoles coming out. Once Monolith Soft reveals their 3DS RPG, I pretty much won't have any need for a PS4 or Xbox One. I love my RPGs too much.

It's definitely a great system and I highly recommend it. I wouldn't personally call it overpriced either. Something being overpriced depends on the value you place on it. For $119 for my original 3DS, I've gotten more than my money's worth. It helps that it really caters to my tastes.


----------



## Glass Child

Me and my little sister have been counting the days. 5 more left.

I'm getting X and she's having Y.


----------



## SilentLyric

Glass Child said:


> Me and my little sister have been counting the days. 5 more left.
> 
> I'm getting X and she's having Y.


edit: unfortunately my sister is forcing me to buy Y while she gets X. there's no point fighting with her, she usually gets her way. She likes the look of the legendary pokemon of X better. :blank


----------



## Glass Child

SilentLuke said:


> edit: unfortunately my sister is forcing me to buy Y while she gets X. there's no point fighting with her, she usually gets her way. She likes the look of the legendary pokemon of X better. :blank


Ha~

Why not both of you just buy X?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Jesuszilla said:


> I don't like the fox.
> I do like the ninja frog. Even though his tounge is a bit much
> And I love whatever Chespin evolves into.


At least the fox one isn't another freaking fire/fighting starter. Jesus Christ that was getting old. The frog one does look the coolest though and the grass one (what's it supposed to be anyways? A porcupine? Turtle? Armadillo?) looks cool too.


----------



## JitteryJack

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Man Pokemon has come a long way, I still have all my cards and my old purple GameBoy Color along with Red, Blue & Yellow as well as Gold & Silver, if they remade these I'd buy the **** out of em.


This. Would be amazing.


----------



## schitz0skittl3s

I just pre-ordered X! I am so stoked! I haven't been this excited about a Pokemon game in quite some time.
I have been an avid and obsessed fan since Pokemon's inception. And I gotta say, the new gen designs are pretty great. Some of them are silly, but there are plenty of those in every gen.

Can we please talk about how Magmars forehead looks like a flaming butt? I mean, c'mon! xD


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

So I'm about to buy a third 3DS. Have I gone mad? Is this what my life is amounting to?

Futureshop has a sale on it for $29.99.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Man Pokemon has come a long way, I still have all my cards and my old purple GameBoy Color along with Red, Blue & Yellow as well as Gold & Silver, if they remade these I'd buy the **** out of em.


Didn't they already remake them? There's Fire Red and Leaf Green on the GBA and Heart Gold and Soul Silver on the DS.


----------



## Jordan321

I ordered a 3ds today, can't wait to get it. From what I've seen so far its gonna be great. I was always gonna go with froakie since I first saw him


----------



## lmao

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Didn't they already remake them? There's Fire Red and Leaf Green on the GBA and Heart Gold and Soul Silver on the DS.


They'll probably remake Ruby/Sapphire next, it's been about 10 years since they came out. Makes me feel old as hell just thinking about it.

---
Also does anyone know whats so different about the 2DS and the 3DS? Like the 2DS doesn't have 3D so what does that mean? Will the games play in lower quality or something? Or is the 3d like the 3d from movies where things pop out?


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

lmao said:


> Also does anyone know whats so different about the 2DS and the 3DS? Like the 2DS doesn't have 3D so what does that mean? Will the games play in lower quality or something? Or is the 3d like the 3d from movies where things pop out?


The 2DS is basically a budget model of the 3DS without the 3D effect and the clamshell design. It's mainly aimed at young kids so they wouldn't be able to break off the hinges or damage their eyes. It plays games in mono and I think the screens may be slightly smaller, but I believe they're the same quality as the regular 3DS. It can still play DS games. Battery life is also the same as the regular 3DS. It's really a product for those who are just looking for a budget 3DS.

The 3D effect gives games a sense of depth, like looking into a window. It doesn't really pop out at all.

Sorry for the info overload, but I like to help people with their purchasing decisions.


----------



## Lottoman

lmao said:


> They'll probably remake Ruby/Sapphire next, it's been about 10 years since they came out. Makes me feel old as hell just thinking about it.
> 
> ---
> Also does anyone know whats so different about the 2DS and the 3DS? Like the 2DS doesn't have 3D so what does that mean? Will the games play in lower quality or something? Or is the 3d like the 3d from movies where things pop out?


Here's a hardware review with pics http://www.nintendolife.com/news/2013/09/hardware_review_nintendo_2ds

Anyway, I'm really pumped for these games. I'm definitely choosing Froakie as my starter but for the rest of my party I'm not entirely sure yet. Pancham, Litleo, and Tyrunt, are really strong contenders but if their not available before the fourth gym I'll choose some other mons. I typically don't use older generation Pokemon for the main quest portion of each new game but I'm tempted to put Torchic and Bulbasaur on my team since they're free and available early.


----------



## lmao

CrimsonTrigger said:


> The 2DS is basically a budget model of the 3DS without the 3D effect and the clamshell design. It's mainly aimed at young kids so they wouldn't be able to break off the hinges or damage their eyes. It plays games in mono and I think the screens may be slightly smaller, but I believe they're the same quality as the regular 3DS. It can still play DS games. Battery life is also the same as the regular 3DS. It's really a product for those who are just looking for a budget 3DS.
> 
> The 3D effect gives games a sense of depth, like looking into a window. It doesn't really pop out at all.
> 
> Sorry for the info overload, but I like to help people with their purchasing decisions.


No problem, all the info was really helpful.

Another question I have is if it's possible to buy the game at midnight Oct 12th with the Nintendo store? I heard it's possible to buy it off there but nothing about being able to get it the moment it's release day.


----------



## lmao

Lottoman said:


> Here's a hardware review with pics http://www.nintendolife.com/news/2013/09/hardware_review_nintendo_2ds
> 
> Anyway, I'm really pumped for these games. I'm definitely choosing Froakie as my starter but for the rest of my party I'm not entirely sure yet. Pancham, Litleo, and Tyrunt, are really strong contenders but if their not available before the fourth gym I'll choose some other mons. I typically don't use older generation Pokemon for the main quest portion of each new game but I'm tempted to put Torchic and Bulbasaur on my team since they're free and available early.


Thanks for the link as well. Looks like I'll be going with the regular 3DS since that clamshell design is way too chunky for me. Probably couldn't fit it in my pocket if I were to go out anywhere lol.

I was gonna go with the same 3 starters too just so I can get all 3 types. That and Froakies final form looks the best out of all three starters.


----------



## SilentLyric

Glass Child said:


> Ha~
> 
> Why not both of you just buy X?


then she wouldn't speak to me ever again. she's very stubborn. and I really need someone to play with so I can't risk that. :rain


CrimsonTrigger said:


> So I'm about to buy a third 3DS. Have I gone mad? Is this what my life is amounting to?
> 
> Futureshop has a sale on it for $29.99.


29.99 are you serious!? I must check this out for myself! Hopefully the sale doesn't end too soon before I can grab one. :int


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I ended up not getting it. Futureshop is far from my house and I would have had to travel too far to get there. The deal was only if I traded in two games, which I would have gladly done, but I had to study for my exam. Plus the deal sold out a little later. It was only for one day. Oh well. I guess you know you're obsessive when you buy multiple versions of the same console. Super Smash Bros creator Masahiro Sakurai has like 10 PS3s or so, haha.

It was for pink too. Probably not something you would have been interested in. I wouldn't have minded since I had a pink GBA and I do like the colour. I really want that purple one though. My regular 3DS is red.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

Is anyone else deathly afraid to buy this game? I've been thinking about this more and more as the release date approaches. I never officially bought B/W which means I haven't bought a Pokemon game since diamond, when I was 13 and could sort of pass for younger. 

How do you guys plan on doing it with your anxiety? I mean, you could always order it but you won't get it for at least a few days. 

It's a scary thought, really. What would they think of a 20 year old going to the store to buy Pokemon


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

InfiniteBlaze said:


> Is anyone else deathly afraid to buy this game? I've been thinking about this more and more as the release date approaches. I never officially bought B/W which means I haven't bought a Pokemon game since diamond, when I was 13 and could sort of pass for younger.
> 
> How do you guys plan on doing it with your anxiety? I mean, you could always order it but you won't get it for at least a few days.
> 
> It's a scary thought, really. What would they think of a 20 year old going to the store to buy Pokemon


I ordered mine, so I'll be good. I don't mind waiting since I'll be busy that week anyways. I understand what you mean though. I've struggled to buy games in store, especially those aimed at a younger audience. I remember struggling to ask the guy at Walmart for Pokemon Black. But it's done and over with. I got my game and barely remember what happened. If they think something's wrong with you, that's their problem, not yours. It's not like they'll sit around one day after growing old and suddenly remember selling a Pokemon game to you and they'll laugh and make fun of you for it.

On the plus side, Pokemon does have an adult audience, so it's probably not unusual for them to see older guys buying Pokemon games.


----------



## lmao

InfiniteBlaze said:


> Is anyone else deathly afraid to buy this game? I've been thinking about this more and more as the release date approaches. I never officially bought B/W which means I haven't bought a Pokemon game since diamond, when I was 13 and could sort of pass for younger.
> 
> How do you guys plan on doing it with your anxiety? I mean, you could always order it but you won't get it for at least a few days.
> 
> It's a scary thought, really. What would they think of a 20 year old going to the store to buy Pokemon


I'll most likely be getting my copy through E-Store since it's confirmed that they'll be doing a midnight release for it so that's nice.

But yeah, I wouldn't stress what people think of you buying Pokemon. I post on a Bodybuilding forum where there's guys in their 20's getting the game even though they don't seem like the type of people to go out and buy it. Matter fact, it seems like majority of the people who've been posting in that thread are hyped up for this game even though they haven't played since the 2nd gen. So it wouldn't surprise me at all if there were other people around our age getting it for nostalgic reasons.


----------



## Fledgling

Pre-ordered mine at TRU because they're handing out a $10 coupon with it. I also plan to get another game along with Pokemon Y on release day because of a 40% off deal. Ain't that just nifty?

Also, I wouldn't worry too much of what people may think. It's a diverse bunch that play this game. If you don't wanna be seen buying it, go to more obscure retailers like K-Mart or something. Or just go digital, but I'd hate to miss out on the packaging (the boxart, specifically).


----------



## jap

Don't know which one to get yet. Stopped playing pokemon after the 3rd gen. Heard some good reviews about it. But the starters are meh.


----------



## lmao

Tfw you use the picture thing to make your Mii and it comes out ugly as ****.

Is anyone gonna be posting their friend codes here so we can trade and battle each other?


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I'm not going to be playing much since I'll be having a guest, plus I have school work to do. So once the game comes out, I'll be gone from here. Hope you all have fun. I shall desperately be avoiding spoilers.


----------



## TrueAstralKnight

I won't be getting either one anytime soon, but I do give props for the Kalos starter's final evolutions. Grass/Fighting, Water/Dark, Fire/Psychic, and they all look awesome.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

So it turns out I accidentally preordered my games from two different stores. Now I have 4 games coming in the mail. I'm going to have to go out and find a copy of Brain Training or something because I think I'm becoming feeble-minded.


----------



## Glass Child

Those final evolutions on the starters are terrible. Fack.

Now I might have to go with the frog.


----------



## BTAG

Glass Child said:


> Those final evolutions on the starters are terrible. Fack.
> 
> Now I might have to go with the frog.


They are atrocious to say the least. I might go grass since I've never had a grass starter, but I have no idea. It will be a last second decision


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I finally gave in and decided to look up the evolutions since there's so much hate for them. Honestly, they look fine to me, so I was right. It's just people overreacting for the sake of overreacting. Even if they didn't, I wouldn't care. I'm not so concerned about a Pokemon's appearance. I'm far more concerned about how they play in battle. Isn't it funny how there's nothing but negativity for a new Pokemon game every time one comes out, yet those exact same people will run out and buy it just to ***** some more? We live in a funny world.

Fennekin's evolution reminds me of Star Fox.

Just to add to my post, I'm not saying they look amazing or the best ever. I just don't see what's so utterly abysmal about them.

Also, I hope everybody is aware that the game is going to give you one of the 1st generation starters, so just use one of those instead if you can't overcome their look.


----------



## Valtron

I'M DOWNLOADING IT NOW FROM THE ESTORE.

FDHASHBDSQDNXZIQWLHZDLKWJDMLKslBHDHSJKABDHGKANSGJABSGAK;;;


----------



## Peme

Hyped. Gonna pick up a copy of Y tomorrow.


----------



## Valtron

These graphics are beautiful. :,) Just chose Chespin!


----------



## FourPastLife

dose anyone else feels like using the exp share is just like cheating?


----------



## Richard Pawgins

I plan on buy this for my nephews 3DS



but which one is better X or Y?


----------



## lmao

FourPastLife said:


> dose anyone else feels like using the exp share is just like cheating?


I love it personally, it makes training my other pokemon way easier since switching them in and out was so annoying.



Richard Pawgins said:


> I plan on buy this for my nephews 3DS
> 
> but which one is better X or Y?


Matter of preference really. I got Y just in case you want to know.


----------



## BTAG

" I like to bury my face in the fur around Tauros's neck and take a big whiff of its scent!" This is an actual line of dialogue from a guy I fought after beating the 3rd gym leader.


----------



## JohnWalnut

InfiniteBlaze said:


> Is anyone else deathly afraid to buy this game? I've been thinking about this more and more as the release date approaches. I never officially bought B/W which means I haven't bought a Pokemon game since diamond, when I was 13 and could sort of pass for younger.
> 
> How do you guys plan on doing it with your anxiety? I mean, you could always order it but you won't get it for at least a few days.
> 
> It's a scary thought, really. What would they think of a 20 year old going to the store to buy Pokemon


I got it from the eshop for that reason. When I bought Emerald (I think I was 15 or 16) the store clerk was chuckling and and telling his coworkers "lol he's buying pokemon". Guess I had passed the acceptable age back then already.

The game looks way better than black/white so far, only disappointment is the total lack of 3D except during battle and then the FPS drops immensely.


----------



## BTAG

JohnWalnut said:


> I got it from the eshop for that reason. When I bought Emerald (I think I was 15 or 16) the store clerk was chuckling and and telling his coworkers "lol he's buying pokemon". Guess I had passed the acceptable age back then already.


At the midnight release I was at, there was at least 200 of us lined up outside, and 195 of us were between 17-28. I totally understand getting it on the E-shop though. It definitely wasn't easy going to the counter, regardless of how many others were there.


----------



## lmao

Here's my friend code if anyone wants to add me.
5172-0938-4318


----------



## Valtron

Is anyone else really disappointed in the character customization feature? I thought we were going to get a lot more variety. You go into a boutique, and there are maybe 5 options to choose from. At least offer the same item in different colors or something. I'm also annoyed that you can't take off the hat or glasses. Hoping it'll get better towards the end of the game...

Hmph.


----------



## BTAG

Valtron said:


> Is anyone else really disappointed in the character customization feature? I thought we were going to get a lot more variety. You go into a boutique, and there are maybe 5 options to choose from. At least offer the same item in different colors or something. I'm also annoyed that you can't take off the hat or glasses. Hoping it'll get better towards the end of the game...
> 
> Hmph.


I have seen other players without glasses or hats when I look at the Player Search System. There are different options depending on the town, but there still isn't a ton of variety. To get rid of your glasses, go in a changing room, and click on the glasses that you are wearing, and then press change. I think we're stuck with the hats though.


----------



## TrueAstralKnight

Well I caved in and bought X. So far I really like all the little changes and the aesthetics are beautiful. Oh and guys,

*Don't forget to grab your free Torchic holding a Mega Blazikenite. It's available until January 15th.*
How to get Torchic in case anyone is wondering:
1) On the main menu, choose "Mystery Gift" found right under your Continue file.
2) Choose "Receive from Internet"
3) Pick him up from the delivery girl at any Pokemon Center
4) This Torchic counts as a traded Pokemon so he gets boosted Exp

Since I'm getting three starters, I'm making a triad of Froakie, Torchic, and Bulbasaur.

Also, I'm glad the new fairy types are weak against poison since I never found much use for poison types besides being murdered by psychic types. I was hoping fairy would be weak to grass since grass doesn't have many strengths, but I guess poison makes more sense with Pokemon logic.
(Ie Grass beats Fairy, but when I think Fairy, I think of forest sprites or pixies living in harmony with the land. Poison beats Fairy, Poison kills the forest, Fairies lose their magical connection to the land and suffer as well)


----------



## BTAG

TrueAstralKnight said:


> Well I caved in and bought X. So far I really like all the little changes and the aesthetics are beautiful. Oh and guys,
> 
> *Don't forget to grab your free Torchic holding a Mega Blazikenite. It's only available for one week after the game's launch.*
> How to get Torchic in case anyone is wondering:
> 1) On the main menu, choose "Mystery Gift" found right under your Continue file.
> 2) Choose "Receive from Internet"
> 3) Pick him up from the delivery girl at any Pokemon Center
> 4) This Torchic counts as a traded Pokemon so he gets boosted Exp
> 
> Since I'm getting three starters, I'm making a triad of Froakie, Torchic, and Bulbasaur.
> 
> Also, I'm glad the new fairy types are weak against poison since I never found much use for poison types besides being murdered by psychic types. I was hoping fairy would be weak to grass since grass doesn't have many strengths, but I guess poison makes more sense with Pokemon logic.
> (Ie Grass beats Fairy, but when I think Fairy, I think of forest sprites or pixies living in harmony with the land. Poison beats Fairy, Poison kills the forest, Fairies lose their magical connection to the land and suffer as well)


I did the same as you. I took Froakie, claimed Torchic, and got Bulbasaur.


----------



## nullptr

I'm waiting until I find a pokemon X ROM, don't have a DS so I would have to run it on an emulator, if I find a ROM.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

galacticsenator said:


> I'm waiting until I find a pokemon X ROM, don't have a DS so I would have to run it on an emulator, if I find a ROM.


Or you could just, you know, buy a 3DS and not steal.


----------



## nullptr

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Or you could just, you know, buy a 3DS and not steal.


I could, and would if I actually had the money. And it's not stealing as long as it's not from an indie company.


----------



## TrueAstralKnight

galacticsenator said:


> I could, and would if I actually had the money. *And it's not stealing as long as it's not from an indie company.*


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

galacticsenator said:


> I could, and would if I actually had the money. And it's not stealing as long as it's not from an indie company.


Downloading ROMs is stealing...period. Regardless of whether it's an indie company (which Game Freak is most certainly not) or if you own a copy of the game. I'm not trying to be the morality police. Just stating the truth.


----------



## nullptr

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Downloading ROMs is stealing...period. Regardless of whether it's an indie company (which Game Freak is most certainly not) or if you own a copy of the game. I'm not trying to be the morality police. Just stating the truth.


Well regardless, I don't think it's a crime. Anyways there aren't any usable 3ds emulators.


----------



## vivibe

Was so impatient that instead of waiting for my preorder to ship from Amazon I just went out and bought it in store. 20 hours within about 3 days so it's been slightly addicting. I hope post-game is good.
-I think this is the only Pokemon game where I actually ditched the starter. I was putting a lot of hope into Fennekin before its final evolution was revealed, but...
-**** the Exp Share makes things easy. My HM slave turned into a permanent member of my party without me even trying. And I've somehow been in the high 50s on all 6 pokemon when all the NPCs were in the mid 30s-40s, not sure how that happened since I'm usually underlevelled. Not that I'm complaining. 
-I don't think I've ever used a move except Moonblast with Sylveon but it's pretty much destroyed everything so far. I actually wasn't planning on using her but I ran into a shiny Eevee, only my second shiny after playing every game 2+ times. Shiny Sylveon looks pretty crappy but oh well.
-I saw someone on the player search with a twintail hairstyle, I guess there's more choices further into the game. I think I've spent more on the clothing than on actual items, I bought a ****ing $200,000 purse earlier.


----------



## Affliction

I bought Pokemon X a few hours ago. So far I'm really liking it. I chose the the grass type as my starter. The graphics are nice. It's been quite a while since I've played pokemon, the last being diamond. I know what I'll be doing all day hehee


----------



## lzzy

TrueAstralKnight said:


> *Don't forget to grab your free Torchic holding a Mega Blazikenite. It's only available for one week after the game's launch.*


I'm not trying to be an *** but I thought the Torchic was available somewhere up until January?

--

X/Y is a great game, it feels like the jump from B&W2 to X/Y is one of the biggest leaps forward that the series has taken.
My only complaint so far is that it's hard to stick to just 6 pokémon :0 there's so many new ones I wanna try out!

Right now I have: Frogadier, Combusken, Charmeleon, Tyrunt, Espurr and simisage


----------



## TrueAstralKnight

lzzy said:


> I'm not trying to be an *** but I thought the Torchic was available somewhere up until January?
> 
> --
> 
> X/Y is a great game, it feels like the jump from B&W2 to X/Y is one of the biggest leaps forward that the series has taken.
> My only complaint so far is that it's hard to stick to just 6 pokémon :0 there's so many new ones I wanna try out!
> 
> Right now I have: Frogadier, Combusken, Charmeleon, Tyrunt, Espurr and simisage


Oh you're right, I feel dumb now. It lasts until January 15th. Sorry, my friend told me it was only a week.


----------



## The Phantom Pain

SilentLuke said:


> No one had made this thread yet, does no one care? Where's the love? :blank
> 
> Is anyone buying this? I have it on preorder to make sure that I get a copy. This is pretty much the only reason I can justify buying an overpriced 3DS system. Without a doubt, I see this as being the best game in franchise.
> From what I read online and what my sister told me, there are so many radical things about this game. What are you excited about? What starter pokemon are you going to choose?
> 
> I'm personally excited about the 3d graphics, the improved battle animation (which for most of the series was just unacceptable), getting to customize your character to look super cool (and so you don't look like a clone online), the player search system so battling and trading with someone in real life is really easy, the hordes of pokemon (great if you need experience points), the fairy type sounds rad just like the dark and steel types did....I also imagine the new pokemon are going to be fantastic. The mega evolution I don't really understand yet but that's certainly going to make for some super powerful pokemon!
> 
> I also like the fire types and this one looks really cute so I think I'll choose Fennekin.


If you think the 3DS is over priced, they are releasing the 2DS at $129 which probably the one I'll end up getting as I have no use for 3D.


----------



## The Phantom Pain

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Downloading ROMs is stealing...period. Regardless of whether it's an indie company (which Game Freak is most certainly not) or if you own a copy of the game. I'm not trying to be the morality police. Just stating the truth.


You are allowed to rom as long as long you bought it first for back up reasons, but yeah. I wouldn't go as far as "stealing" per say but it is pirating. I only do it if it's completely out of print.


----------



## Richard Pawgins

what are the frikkin differences between X and Y?


----------



## jap

I just ordered mine and it will arrive tomorrow. I took the *Y Version* because of the Legendary. O_O Also thinking of getting *FROAKIE* as my starter to get a Water type, then get *TORCHIC* via Mystery Gift to get my Fire type, and finally get a *BULBASAUR* for my Grass Type. I heard Charmander holds a Mega Evolution Stone but I prefer to get all 3 elements on my team. So my game is planned out. lol xD


----------



## SilentLyric

Richard Pawgins said:


> what are the frikkin differences between X and Y?


In general, there aren't many differences in the two different versions in every pokemon release. red and blue were similiar, gold and silver were similiar, ruby and saphire, diamond and pearl, black and white, black and white 2...

There might be a few exclusive pokemon but otherwise the games are largely the same.

Anyways, I decided not to pickup my preorder (which was painful) and am waiting until I can find a 3ds at a reasonable price. I'm not interested in the 2ds.


----------



## JohnWalnut

Richard Pawgins said:


> what are the frikkin differences between X and Y?


Version exclusives and slight story changes. In other words, it doesn't really matter unless you have no internet connection.


----------



## RayOfLight123

Got it 3 days a go..Cannot put it down


----------



## BTAG

jap said:


> I just ordered mine and it will arrive tomorrow. I took the *Y Version* because of the Legendary. O_O Also thinking of getting *FROAKIE* as my starter to get a Water type, then get *TORCHIC* via Mystery Gift to get my Fire type, and finally get a *BULBASAUR* for my Grass Type. I heard Charmander holds a Mega Evolution Stone but I prefer to get all 3 elements on my team. So my game is planned out. lol xD


All 3 have the Mega Evolution stone. I took the Bulbasaur, and got Venusaurite.


----------



## Ammmy

Got X on Saturay & chose Fennikin & BUlbasaur. Love the random trade feature on it


----------



## jap

BTAG said:


> All 3 have the Mega Evolution stone. I took the Bulbasaur, and got Venusaurite.


NICE @[email protected] Can't wait.


----------



## lmao

JohnWalnut said:


> Added you, mine is_ [Removed]_. I heard that you can unlock rare pokemon in the safari zone for each friend code you add, so feel free to post them.
> 
> Version exclusives and slight story changes. In other words, it doesn't really matter unless you have no internet connection.


About time someone added me from this thread. Thought that I wouldn't get a single FC.

Yeah you do, they come with two perfect IVs and a hidden ability too I think.


----------



## SilentLyric

when do you get to choose a gen I starter? (I don't care about spoilers btw.) That's a cool feature and could really make you team more powerful since the starters always have solid stats.


----------



## lmao

SilentLuke said:


> when do you get to choose a gen I starter? (I don't care about spoilers btw.) That's a cool feature and could really make you team more powerful since the starters always have solid stats.


IIRC it's after the first gym leader when you talk to the professor in person.


----------



## SilentLyric

lmao said:


> IIRC it's after the first gym leader when you talk to the professor in person.


that's rad that you get it so early. it would suck if you could only get if you beat the elite four or something. that's what I didn't like about some of the gifted pokemon in past games, you had to pretty much beat the game first before you could even use them. ok, and I just looked it up, so for example, in pokemon ruby/saphire steve would only give you beldum if you beat the elite four. So if you wanted a bad*** metagross....too bad. lmao.


----------



## BTAG

I've added you guys lmao and JohnWalnut. My friend code is 0018-0111-9843 if anyone wants to add me for the Friend Safari.


----------



## JohnWalnut

Alright, beat it. The game is much easier than the earlier ones IMO. It is so much easier to level up, not just because of the exp share item but also because there are more ways to gain exp like catching pokemon or doing the amie thing. Gym leaders are wimps and never carry more than 3 pokemon, and their levels are barely higher than the other trainers. In fact, some gym trainers gave me more trouble than the leader. Even the elite four is unimpressive.
I was looking forward to beating the game since I read there would be a vs seeker item to rematch trainers, but that turned out to be a false rumor. No rematches except for the e4 whose pokemon don't change. Boring. Maybe in future DLC... *crosses fingers*
@lmao and BTAG, your safari zones are dragon and ground. lmao's safari has the new bat and mono-dragon pokemon and garchomp's pre-evo, BTAG's safari has marowak and wooper, nothing rare sadly.


----------



## Fledgling

JohnWalnut said:


> Alright, beat it. The game is much easier than the earlier ones IMO. It is so much easier to level up, not just because of the exp share item but also because there are more ways to gain exp like catching pokemon or doing the amie thing. Gym leaders are wimps and never carry more than 3 pokemon, and their levels are barely higher than the other trainers. In fact, some gym trainers gave me more trouble than the leader. Even the elite four is unimpressive.
> I was looking forward to beating the game since I read there would be a vs seeker item to rematch trainers, but that turned out to be a false rumor. No rematches except for the e4 whose pokemon don't change. Boring. Maybe in future DLC... *crosses fingers*


That's my one gripe with the game. I hope they do something about it on the next installment. I haven't ventured too far into the game yet and I turned the Exp. Share off because I think I'll have more fun that way. Apart from that, everything's outstanding!

---

I've added everyone who's posted their FCs. I'll leave mine here if anyone's interested.

*1134-7667-3258*


----------



## BTAG

JohnWalnut said:


> Alright, beat it. The game is much easier than the earlier ones IMO. It is so much easier to level up, not just because of the exp share item but also because there are more ways to gain exp like catching pokemon or doing the amie thing. Gym leaders are wimps and never carry more than 3 pokemon, and their levels are barely higher than the other trainers. In fact, some gym trainers gave me more trouble than the leader. Even the elite four is unimpressive.
> I was looking forward to beating the game since I read there would be a vs seeker item to rematch trainers, but that turned out to be a false rumor. No rematches except for the e4 whose pokemon don't change. Boring. Maybe in future DLC... *crosses fingers*
> @lmao and BTAG, your safari zones are dragon and ground. lmao's safari has the new bat and mono-dragon pokemon and garchomp's pre-evo, BTAG's safari has marowak and wooper, nothing rare sadly.


Sorry about that terrible zone. I just caught a shiny Metang in one of my friend's zone. The first shiny I've ever caught, and it's gonna be a golden Metagross. Not bad at all. I beat it today as well, so my 3rd pokemon should be available in the zone now.


----------



## MagusAnima

I've been glued to my 3DS since I got it last week. 
Beat the elite four today, and starting to think about what Pokemon I want to breed for IVs and EV train (gonna be my first time doing that seriously).

I've no idea what's in my friend safari, and I have no friends so far... :'( ... so if anyone wants to add me go ahead: 2766-9060-8520 and I'll add you back. 

My first ever shiny was from this game, and it's a shiny Pancham, sadly, it's not hugely different from it's non-shiny form. But oh well, still my first. It's about time, I've played them all apart from the Diamond/Pearl/Platinum series without ever seeing a wild shiny (not counting Gyarados ofc).


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I might start up my game later tonight. I've had it since last week but I spent the week with my girlfriend instead. I'm going to choose Fennekin. I guess I'm the odd one out, but I really like the design of its final evolution. I think I'll go with Squritle for my other starter because I usually pick water starters.


----------



## JohnWalnut

BTAG said:


> Sorry about that terrible zone. I just caught a shiny Metang in one of my friend's zone. The first shiny I've ever caught, and it's gonna be a golden Metagross. Not bad at all. I beat it today as well, so my 3rd pokemon should be available in the zone now.


Lucky. Shinies never liked me except for that one quaqsire in diamond's swamp. Your zone now has that earfist bunny thing. 


Closed Book said:


> I've added everyone who's posted their FCs. I'll leave mine here if anyone's interested.
> 
> *1134-7667-3258*


You have quaqsire, and the elusive bibarel so far. 


MagusAnima said:


> I've been glued to my 3DS since I got it last week.
> Beat the elite four today, and starting to think about what Pokemon I want to breed for IVs and EV train (gonna be my first time doing that seriously).
> 
> I've no idea what's in my friend safari, and I have no friends so far... :'( ... so if anyone wants to add me go ahead: 2766-9060-8520 and I'll add you back.


Good luck. EV training isn't a problem, IV training on the other hand can take a lot of time. I did it just once, since then I breed 6 pokemon and pick the one with the highest stats. Your safari has petitlil which is rare I think, and also pansage.

By the way, I was wrong about not rebattling trainers. You CAN rebattle gym leaders, but only in the battle chateau, and you have to beat dozens of trainers to unlock that option but oh well, better than nothing.


----------



## MagusAnima

JohnWalnut said:


> Good luck. EV training isn't a problem, IV training on the other hand can take a lot of time. I did it just once, since then I breed 6 pokemon and pick the one with the highest stats. Your safari has petitlil which is rare I think, and also pansage.


Thanks for the info. 
Yeah, I've been reading various breeding guides, and it looks like it's gonna be a long process.


----------



## lmao

SilentLuke said:


> that's rad that you get it so early. it would suck if you could only get if you beat the elite four or something. that's what I didn't like about some of the gifted pokemon in past games, you had to pretty much beat the game first before you could even use them. ok, and I just looked it up, so for example, in pokemon ruby/saphire steve would only give you beldum if you beat the elite four. So if you wanted a bad*** metagross....too bad. lmao.


Yeah you can also get another starter from the little girl in the beginning. She gives you the opposite of whatever you chose as your starter, so if you chose Froakie you get Fennekin. This is after you beat the elite four though.



MagusAnima said:


> I've been glued to my 3DS since I got it last week.
> Beat the elite four today, and starting to think about what Pokemon I want to breed for IVs and EV train (gonna be my first time doing that seriously).
> 
> I've no idea what's in my friend safari, and I have no friends so far... :'( ... so if anyone wants to add me go ahead: 2766-9060-8520 and I'll add you back.
> 
> My first ever shiny was from this game, and it's a shiny Pancham, sadly, it's not hugely different from it's non-shiny form. But oh well, still my first. It's about time, I've played them all apart from the Diamond/Pearl/Platinum series without ever seeing a wild shiny (not counting Gyarados ofc).


I've added you and everyone else who've post their fcs in the thread.


JohnWalnut said:


> Lucky. Shinies never liked me except for that one quaqsire in diamond's swamp. Your zone now has that earfist bunny thing.
> 
> You have quaqsire, and the elusive bibarel so far.
> 
> Good luck. EV training isn't a problem, IV training on the other hand can take a lot of time. I did it just once, since then I breed 6 pokemon and pick the one with the highest stats. Your safari has petitlil which is rare I think, and also pansage.
> 
> By the way, I was wrong about not rebattling trainers. You CAN rebattle gym leaders, but only in the battle chateau, and you have to beat dozens of trainers to unlock that option but oh well, better than nothing.


Getting the IV's you want isn't hard at all if you have a friend who has a ditto in the friend safari because they come with two perfect ivs. Not to mention that Game freak made it possible to transfer 5 perfects from both parents with the new destiny knot.

What's everyone's in-game name? I added a ton of people from other sites so I'm not sure what yours are since they're different from the ds name.


----------



## JohnWalnut

How hard is it to get a perfect 5 IV pokemon with dittos and knot? I'm not sure what kind of chain breeding you have to do for that.
My in-game name is my real name and I don't want to post that here, but I will add my forum name to my in-game profile.


----------



## lmao

JohnWalnut said:


> How hard is it to get a perfect 5 IV pokemon with dittos and knot? I'm not sure what kind of chain breeding you have to do for that.
> My in-game name is my real name and I don't want to post that here, but I will add my forum name to my in-game profile.


I've been using this method as of right now.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/pokemon/comments/1otqx0

So far I've bred 2 5 iv pokemon using it, although I've been thinking about just going with 3-4 instead since it's less time consuming.


----------



## vivibe

lmao said:


> Yeah you can also get another starter from the little girl in the beginning. She gives you the opposite of whatever you chose as your starter, so if you chose Froakie you get Fennekin. This is after you beat the elite four though.


Well ****, I wasted time on the GTS for nothing. Oh well.

I'll add everyone that posted their FC in here so if anyone wants to add me back mine is 2578-3635-8583. I don't want to post my in-game name but it's pretty similar to the name of my Mii on my friend's list card.

I've been trying to find someone with Dittos in their safari with no luck. I really want those 2 perfect IVs. Although ideally I'd want them to be foreign as well to increase the chances of a shiny so I've been searching around the GTS, but the best I've managed to get is one with max def and spatk.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I'm convinced that this game hates me. I got a female Fennekin on my first try, but got the worst possible nature for it. I've reset 10 times and I keep getting lousy natures.

*EDIT*

Finally got the one I wanted after 10 more tries. It's not female unfortunately, but I'll live with it.


----------



## BTAG

vivibe said:


> Well ****, I wasted time on the GTS for nothing. Oh well.
> 
> I'll add everyone that posted their FC in here so if anyone wants to add me back mine is 2578-3635-8583. I don't want to post my in-game name but it's pretty similar to the name of my Mii on my friend's list card.
> 
> I've been trying to find someone with Dittos in their safari with no luck. I really want those 2 perfect IVs. Although ideally I'd want them to be foreign as well to increase the chances of a shiny so I've been searching around the GTS, but the best I've managed to get is one with max def and spatk.


After adding 59 random people off gaming sites, I added you, and you are the only person I've seen with fire type friend Safari zone. I've been trying to find one for so long.


----------



## feels

I'm gonna add everyone who has put their friend code in this thread. Mine is *1934 - 2114 -1782* if ya feel like adding me back.

I've been getting my *** kicked when battling online and with friends. Literally haven't won a single battle against anyone :b, but everyone does seem to be a lot farther into the game than I am (but it's also possible that I could just be terrible :b). I only have two badges but I feel like I've been playing for ages.

I was pretty psyched to learn that Alakazam has a mega-evolution and that it looks fantastic: 
...but I'm a long ways away from being able to even obtain that evolution stone I believe.


----------



## lmao

Can someone help me evolve my Haunter into a Gengar please?


----------



## missingno

lmao said:


> Can someone help me evolve my Haunter into a Gengar please?


Sure why not I have a graveler that I might as well evolve into golem.
My code is 2449-4642-9790 and I will be on the computer/3ds for a couple more hours


----------



## lmao

missingno said:


> Sure why not I have a graveler that I might as well evolve into golem.
> My code is 2449-4642-9790 and I will be on the computer/3ds for a couple more hours


Ok about to add you real quick.

Here's my fc if you don't have it already, my in-game name is Andrew.
5172-0938-4318


----------



## lmao

Aight thanks for trading with me man.


Anyone want a Torchic, Gastly, or Froakie?


----------



## feels

lmao said:


> Anyone want a Torchic, Gastly, or Froakie?


I'd be interested in a Gastly if it's still available.

You know what I miss that they don't seem to have in X and Y? When you would fight a gym leader and the music would change when they brought out their final pokemon:




I would always get really excited when this happened. I haven't played too many pokemon games and so I thought this was just a normal thing. I was a bit bummed when it didn't happen, though, during my first gym leader battle in X. This isn't a huge complaint or anything, I just thought it was a nice touch. :b


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

So far I've only beaten the first gym. My team so far is Fennekin (which just evolved), Fletchling and Ralts. Most of my time has been taken up by Ralts training, but its always been one of my favourite Pokemon, so why not. I'll probably swap out Fletchling later since I always use the bird Pokemon in every game I play. Most of my time in Pokemon is always taken up by catching different types and levelling them up to see their potential. I could just use Serebii or Bulbapedia, but that's not as fun.


----------



## JohnWalnut

lmao said:


> What's everyone's in-game name? I added a ton of people from other sites so I'm not sure what yours are since they're different from the ds name.


I put "S-" (for SAS) in front of my Mii's name so you can tell it apart for now. 3DS friend list is awful, you can't even rearrange the order. Why do they have this augmented reality stuff but can't even program an easy-to-use friend system?


lmao said:


> Can someone help me evolve my Haunter into a Gengar please?


Oh so that's why you wanted to trade, sorry :b. There should be a messaging feature. Did they take out holdable mail? That would be really handy now.


----------



## MagusAnima

Since I haven't been able to find a Ditto friend safari so far, I've been catching them in the Pokemon Village instead. 

Got a load with max IVs in various individual stats for breeding with (proud of one I found that has 31IVs in Attack, Defence, and Special Defence). 

Just missing the Impish and Gentle natures. It's gonna be a long night...


----------



## JohnWalnut

I would just wait until the ditto safari fad is over and everyone is dumping their dittos on the GTS.


----------



## BTAG

I can catch Safari Dittos for people on here if they want.


----------



## lmao

feels said:


> I'd be interested in a Gastly if it's still available.
> 
> You know what I miss that they don't seem to have in X and Y? When you would fight a gym leader and the music would change when they brought out their final pokemon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would always get really excited when this happened. I haven't played too many pokemon games and so I thought this was just a normal thing. I was a bit bummed when it didn't happen, though, during my first gym leader battle in X. This isn't a huge complaint or anything, I just thought it was a nice touch. :b


I still have some, just trade me whenever you're on. IGN is Andrew.

Last pokemon I played was Pearl so I never knew about this. Definitely would've been a nice touch along with 3d animations for them and the elite 4. Only trainers that had them were your rival and team flare.



JohnWalnut said:


> I put "S-" (for SAS) in front of my Mii's name so you can tell it apart for now. 3DS friend list is awful, you can't even rearrange the order. Why do they have this augmented reality stuff but can't even program an easy-to-use friend system?
> 
> Oh so that's why you wanted to trade, sorry :b. There should be a messaging feature. Did they take out holdable mail? That would be really handy now.


Agreed, it's hard to tell who's who when you have a lot of people on your list. Especially when it's so hard to communicate through the console itself. Another thing I dislike is that you have to add each other to appear online, would be easier if it were like every other online friend list system.

Np, and I think you should be able to talk if you fix the feature on parental controls.


----------



## scooby

feels said:


> I'm gonna add everyone who has put their friend code in this thread. Mine is *1934 - 2114 -1782* if ya feel like adding me back.
> 
> I've been getting my *** kicked when battling online and with friends. Literally haven't won a single battle against anyone :b, but everyone does seem to be a lot farther into the game than I am (but it's also possible that I could just be terrible :b). I only have two badges but I feel like I've been playing for ages.
> 
> I was pretty psyched to learn that Alakazam has a mega-evolution and that it looks fantastic:
> ...but I'm a long ways away from being able to even obtain that evolution stone I believe.


Woah. I haven't played pokemon since the sapphire/ruby generation and I barely played that one, but this thread and that picture is sorta really making me want to by a 3ds just to play pokemon.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Apparently they are teasing Ruby and Sapphire remakes in the game (haven't gotten that far myself) and I would love that, especially because I never played much of Ruby and Sapphire. Actually, they should just go back and remake all of the games in 3D. Too bad it will never happen.


----------



## feels

Is Malamar a total badass or what? He's becoming one of my favorites.


----------



## Rixy

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Apparently they are teasing Ruby and Sapphire remakes in the game (haven't gotten that far myself) and I would love that, especially because I never played much of Ruby and Sapphire. Actually, they should just go back and remake all of the games in 3D. Too bad it will never happen.


Ruby/Sapphire REMAKE?! But that game was only...10...years ago? :um

I'M OLD! :afr


----------



## TrueAstralKnight

Rixy said:


> Ruby/Sapphire REMAKE?! But that game was only...10...years ago? :um
> 
> I'M OLD! :afr


Nintendo did it for Windwaker too.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Old or not, a good remake is always welcome if it's done right. It's expected of Game Freak now since they did the first two games, and this is a brand new system. Besides, I have no idea how they expect anybody to complete the Pokedex if they don't give people options to get the missing Pokemon from the game. I don't know for sure if you can trade from Black/White and Diamond/Pearl on the 3DS. They have the Pokebank option, but some people might not like that just because they have to pay for it, regardless of how cheap it is for a year.

Also, the changes they made to the battle mechanics, such as how physical and special attacks are now determined by the attack itself rather than the move's type, is important and could probably add something new to the game.


----------



## Rixy

I've heard people get really down on 3rd Gen but I personally adored it. Might be out of nostalgia. Well we should probably start throwing out names for remakes. Ruby...Rocks? :teeth

...I'll go.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

It might be. I kind of fell out of Pokemon during that period, mostly because they made it harder to complete the Pokedex and because they wouldn't let us go back to the older regions. Some people might also have problems with it because they introduced natures, which makes the system even more complex than it already was. But they are definitely great games and I would welcome a 3D remake.

There's always hate for new Pokemon designs too, which I never understood. I knew some girl who whined about Piplup evolving into Prinplup. So? Is the Bulbasur line bad because it involves into Ivysaur and Venasaur? Do people seriously need to reach so far for excuses that they feel the need to complain about names now?


----------



## SilentLyric

I don't really like the constant remake of the games, it almost decreases how special they were. They should leave those games in the past. Just my opinion. 

Also I'm kinda furious how much this thread has grown lol, now I'm constantly reminded of what I'm missing out on. That Alakazam Evolution looks awesome!!! I know I said I was waiting for a cheaper 3ds, but I think I'll just pay the 169.99...I can't take this anymore lol.


----------



## Aphexfan

Bah...I seriously need to stop reading this thread. I want to play this game so bad :b


----------



## Corvus Cowl

I like the new way to train EVs! It's so much more fun than grinding pokemon after pokemon (and a bit faster thanks to the amount of EVs per session).


----------



## lmao

Corvus Cowl said:


> I like the new way to train EVs! It's so much more fun than grinding pokemon after pokemon (and a bit faster thanks to the amount of EVs per session).


It's better to just do traditional method using Hordes, Pokerus, and power items. You can get about 50+ evs a battle doing it this way and you can train multiple pokemon.


----------



## Corvus Cowl

lmao said:


> It's better to just do traditional method using Hordes, Pokerus, and power items. You can get about 50+ evs a battle doing it this way and you can train multiple pokemon.


Not disagreeing, but Pokerus is a bit rare to rely on, and hordes come up here and there, but not as often as single battles (unless there's some method I haven't heard of yet to get nothing but hordes).

The main reason I prefer the super training is just because it gives a break from just battling. I don't mind grinding, but it's nice to have a alternative to switch it up here and there to keep things from getting too repetitive.


----------



## lmao

Corvus Cowl said:


> Not disagreeing, but Pokerus is a bit rare to rely on, and hordes come up here and there, but not as often as single battles (unless there's some method I haven't heard of yet to get nothing but hordes).
> 
> The main reason I prefer the super training is just because it gives a break from just battling. I don't mind grinding, but it's nice to have a alternative to switch it up here and there to keep things from getting too repetitive.


It would be if you couldn't get it from other people online(I have some pokemon with it if anyone wants one.) and yeah the method to get horde battles every time is to use sweet scent in the grass.

True, but when you're trying to breed teams quickly the super training method is way to tedious compared to the old fashioned way. Especially because when you're at lower ev where you can't do the lvl 3's fast.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I'm not worrying about EV training in my playthrough right now. I've never been much of a competitive person, but maybe I'll try raising a competitive team after I beat the game. Right now I'm just enjoying the main game. Beat my 6th gym today. I'm at the Frost Cave and underleveled since I'm not using EXP share. 

My team isn't that great for covering weaknesses, particularly to ground and fighting types, but I'm just using who I feel like. I've already lost twice due to trainers with Sawk. These things never gave me so much trouble before.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

So despite being a little underleveled, none of the gyms have proved to be too challenging. It's funny how we have far superior hardware, yet the AI has barely improved. :b

I just used Snorlax with 3 amnesias in the 7th gym and dominated.

I think Klefki is the cutest new Pokemon so far, but then again there's some cute newcomers. That new fairy mouse Pokemon is really cute for example, but I guess it's just another Pikachu knockoff. Poor Lucario is just warming the bench so far. I'm a bad trainer, I know.


----------



## Joe

I got addicted to the Battle Chateau, after the 7th gym I had 7 lv 70+ and a lv 61 Leafeon and 56 Chatot. The 7 lv 70s are the other Eevelutions and Chatot for fly


----------



## BTAG

BBQ_Chicken said:


> I got addicted to the Battle Chateau, after the 7th gym I had 7 lv 70+ and a lv 61 Leafeon and 56 Chatot. The 7 lv 70s are the other Eevelutions and Chatot for fly


I think the team I beat the Elite 4 with was:
Lvl 75 Sylveon
Lvl 73 Venusaur
Lvl 71 Flygon
Lvl 71 Glaceon
Lvl 70 Pidgeot (Raised from the first pokemon I caught in the game)
Lvl 68 Greninja


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

By the way, I went in one of the buildings in Lumiose City and some creepy ghost ***** appeared behind me. What the hell was that? Is that connected with some legendary Pokemon or does it have something to do with the fact that I didn't tip that guy in the scary house? Or did Marowak's mom come back for revenge?


----------



## BTAG

CrimsonTrigger said:


> By the way, I went in one of the buildings in Lumiose City and some creepy ghost ***** appeared behind me. What the hell was that? Is that connected with some legendary Pokemon or does it have something to do with the fact that I didn't tip that guy in the scary house? Or did Marowak's mom come back for revenge?


They haven't said anything about it. Some people think she's connected to the psychic/ghost event legendary coming up.


----------



## TrueAstralKnight

Rixy said:


> I've heard people get really down on 3rd Gen but I personally adored it. Might be out of nostalgia. Well we should probably start throwing out names for remakes. Ruby...Rocks? :teeth
> 
> ...I'll go.


Obvious Route: Magma Ruby and Aqua Sapphire

Slightly different but still possible: Lava Ruby and Ocean Sapphire


----------



## Corvus Cowl

CrimsonTrigger said:


> By the way, I went in one of the buildings in Lumiose City and some creepy ghost ***** appeared behind me. What the hell was that? Is that connected with some legendary Pokemon or does it have something to do with the fact that I didn't tip that guy in the scary house? Or did Marowak's mom come back for revenge?


Lol same thing happened to me  Happened during the night too, and just when I was about to go to bed.

By the by, what does one get for tipping the dude in the creepy house?


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Corvus Cowl said:


> Lol same thing happened to me  Happened during the night too, and just when I was about to go to bed.
> 
> By the by, what does one get for tipping the dude in the creepy house?


No idea. I've just been tipping everyone generously when given the option. I use the amulet coin, so I have a lot of money. I just didn't do it that one time because I wanted to see if what he said would happen if I didn't tip him was true.

This article here claims that tipping might increase the rate of shiny Pokemon. So far I haven't encountered any, so I'm not sure if it's true or not.

http://www.examiner.com/article/pokemon-x-and-pokemon-y-tipping-effect-potentially-revealed


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

So I think I have issues. I just bought Pokemon White and White 2 online used because of a good deal, but the thing is that I already have Black and Black 2. I also have Pokemon X and I've been playing Y.

I think I might be reverting to my childhood when I was an obsessive Pokemon fanatic. I always bought both versions when a new game came out, but there isn't any point. They're the exact same game, save for slightly different events and a few different Pokemon.


----------



## Joe

BTAG said:


> I think the team I beat the Elite 4 with was:
> Lvl 75 Sylveon
> Lvl 73 Venusaur
> Lvl 71 Flygon
> Lvl 71 Glaceon
> Lvl 70 Pidgeot (Raised from the first pokemon I caught in the game)
> Lvl 68 Greninja


What levels are the elite four? I hope it doesn't turn out a complete walk, the exp share seems to be too good imo (50% exp for 5 pokemon, 100% for another?).


----------



## vivibe

BBQ_Chicken said:


> What levels are the elite four? I hope it doesn't turn out a complete walk, the exp share seems to be too good imo (50% exp for 5 pokemon, 100% for another?).


I don't remember the exact levels (60s?) but this was the only Pokemon game where I found the E4 to be incredibly easy. I had 6 pokemon in the early 70s. Usually I have to spam revives/hyper potions/ethers, but this time I pretty much OHKO'd everything. I don't think any of my pokemon even fainted.


----------



## JohnWalnut

CrimsonTrigger said:


> No idea. I've just been tipping everyone generously when given the option. I use the amulet coin, so I have a lot of money. I just didn't do it that one time because I wanted to see if what he said would happen if I didn't tip him was true.
> 
> This article here claims that tipping might increase the rate of shiny Pokemon. So far I haven't encountered any, so I'm not sure if it's true or not.
> 
> http://www.examiner.com/article/pokemon-x-and-pokemon-y-tipping-effect-potentially-revealed


I tip everyone 1,000 and so far I've found two shinies (that bunny thing from gen 5 and the keychain pokemon). Coincidence?
Also a small tip for those who want to earn easy BP: get a garchomp. It steamrolls virtually every pokemon they throw at you in the regular singles and can solo the boss provided she doesn't get lucky criticals. Just be careful for those whimsicotts. I hate them.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I gotta say, I think the towns in this game are really well done (except Lumiose City, hate that place). I guess it's the music and the graphics, but some places feel more lively than they did in previous games. My favourite so far is Laverre City. 

I think I'm going to explore previous areas more before taking on the last gym. If the previous gyms are any indication, it should be a piece of cake. 

Isn't it amazing how we're 5 generations in and there's still no dark type gym leader since its introduction?


----------



## Valtron

Completed the game yesterday; took me under 25 hours. The Elite Four was way too easy. I beat them the first time, without even having to train my Pokemon beforehand. Now I need to decide to what I want to do. I'm probably going to start raising a competitive team.

Hopefully Pokemon Z will be much longer.


----------



## Joe

vivibe said:


> I don't remember the exact levels (60s?) but this was the only Pokemon game where I found the E4 to be incredibly easy. I had 6 pokemon in the early 70s. Usually I have to spam revives/hyper potions/ethers, but this time I pretty much OHKO'd everything. I don't think any of my pokemon even fainted.


That's disappointing, while I like all the new features implemented the fact I can just beat anything with almost no effort is a little annoying.


----------



## Valtron

All of mine were still in their 60s (except for my lv 73 Furfrou) and I owned the Elite 4. Okay, maybe not "owned"; I did use revives and potions. :um 

By the way, Furfrou kicks so much butt. Probably my new favorite Pokemon.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I'm assuming you're all using the EXP share? Because for the later half of the game, my team has been a bit underleveled compared to some of the gym leaders and normal trainers. I decided to turn it off as soon as I got it because I don't like it when my RPGs are "too" easy, but Pokemon is a pretty easy series for the most part. It's more fun when I can use my team's strengths rather than plowing through everything. My Snorlax has saved me from some of the tougher special attackers at some points.

Right now I'm just under level 50, except for Aegislash which I leveled up to 51 so I could evolve Doublade.

Anyways, I'm not sure if I should get into the competitive scene or not. I quit playing the series after Gold and Silver and only recently returned, so most of my competitive knowledge comes from that era, and things have changed a lot. I'd be more motivated to do it if I had friends that were into it.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

"Oh, this pillar...

It's so thick!"


----------



## Salvador Dali

I've been playing Pokemon since Yellow and I have to say that this game is probably one of the best generations yet. I love the the new super-training mini-game, EV training used to be incredibly tedious and required a lot of guess work before, but this new feature eliminates that.

My only criticism would be that the game is far too easy. I'm currently 22 hours into the game, on Victory Road and haven't been defeated in a battle a single time since I began playing.

The gym leaders were complete push-overs compared to previous games. Also, I managed to capture Yveltal with a single ultra ball. Sure, it may be less tedious than having to throw 100+ balls before it's captured, but it also makes legendary Pokemon seem less special.


----------



## Valtron

CrimsonTrigger said:


> "Oh, this pillar...
> 
> It's so thick!"


Lmao, did anyone else encounter the guy in Victory Road that said "After all this training I've received here on Victory Road, my body is ready!"? I got a screenshot of it.


----------



## Fledgling

JohnWalnut said:


> You have quaqsire, and the elusive bibarel so far.


Lol, derpmons. Not opposed though, but seriously? Is this permanent? :lol



CrimsonTrigger said:


> Isn't it amazing how we're 5 generations in and there's still no dark type gym leader since its introduction?


This _needs_ to be a recurring thing, just for the hell of it.



CrimsonTrigger said:


> I'm assuming you're all using the EXP share? Because for the later half of the game, my team has been a bit underleveled compared to some of the gym leaders and normal trainers. I decided to turn it off as soon as I got it because I don't like it when my RPGs are "too" easy, but Pokemon is a pretty easy series for the most part. It's more fun when I can use my team's strengths rather than plowing through everything. My Snorlax has saved me from some of the tougher special attackers at some points.
> 
> Right now I'm just under level 50, except for Aegislash which I leveled up to 51 so I could evolve Doublade.
> 
> Anyways, I'm not sure if I should get into the competitive scene or not. I quit playing the series after Gold and Silver and only recently returned, so most of my competitive knowledge comes from that era, and things have changed a lot. I'd be more motivated to do it if I had friends that were into it.


I turned it off as soon as I got it. When even casual Pokemon gamers think the game is ridiculously easy, there's gotta be a problem. I eagerly await Challenge Mode for the third version(s).

I'm pretty amazed by how intricate the competitive battling scene is. I got a taste of it during Gen IV, and I'm sure there are more added elements since then. I'm sure it's worth looking into. The challenge is always fun.


----------



## Fledgling

*FC List*

lmao - 5172-0938-4318
_[Staff Edit]_
BTAG - 0018-0111-9843
Closed Book - 1134-7667-3258
MagusAnima - 2766-9060-8520
vivibe - 2578-3635-8583
feels - 1934-2114-1782
missingno - 2449-4642-9790

More people, maybe?


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I literally just met the "My body is ready!" guy and I'm fighting him now. I don't know. Personally I got sick of that meme a long time ago. The translators feeling the need to insert it into every game now just makes it frustrating to read. Not gonna lie, I really hate Reggie sometimes, not as a person, but sometimes I think he's just all talk. :b

I'm also not too sure about Pokemon Z. We all assumed they were going to make Pokemon Grey, then they decided to break expectations and make sequels instead. I'd rather see them do X2 and Y2 instead of Z. Buying a new game rather than the same game with some updates is more compelling to me.

Looks like I got some grinding to do. I'm only level 51 and getting creamed by everybody. I skipped all of the trainer battles on Victory Road except for the forced ones, so I don't think I'll stand a chance against the Elite Four. In other news, the final gym was pathetically easy. Level 50 Mega Lucario pimp slapped everything.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Okay, no. I just got to the Elite Four. I am definitely not ready for these guys, not at my current levels. Funny enough, I did manage to almost beat the first one, until she sent out her last Pokemon. If Snorlax didn't faint earlier (and I bothered to revive it), I probably could have taken it. I probably could beat her if I used some strategy, but I'm lazy. I guess all of you who said they were too easy can know the experience of someone who never used the EXP share. :b

I'll deal with them tomorrow. I have work to do, I shouldn't be playing this game so much. 

Also love the Elite Four theme. I like the Unova one better, but this one is kickass too.


----------



## JohnWalnut

The trick to beating the E4 painlessly is X Attack... lots of it. I'm taking a short break from the game until I decide what pokemon to put in my online battle team. I raised a bunch in emerald and diamond, though the game changed much since then with the new abilities and moves, so those pokemon are probably a bit 'outdated'. Might be good to have a counter to popular pokemon like blaziken and aegislash.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

X attack won't help me if my Pokemon can't survive long enough to utilize it. They're a good 15 levels higher than I am. I need to play defensively, not offensively. That's why I've been using Snorlax with Amnesia. It has enough HP and special defense to handle the special attackers, so I can just set that up without worrying about it too much. I have more than enough healing items. I also have Gardevoire with Thunder Wave, but she's not faster than the flying types and since one of them has strong physical attacks, she won't survive long enough to get it out. 

I didn't really plan out my team. I just picked them up as I went along and used my favourites. I'll get through this fine. The Elite Four doesn't seem all that challenging. I just have to play more tactically than some people since I'm underleveled.

Again, I'll deal with them later. I still haven't fought most of the trainers in Victory Road, so I'll fight them first. 

Also, I discovered that Hawlucha makes a pretty good HM slave. Too bad I didn't realize that until the end of the game.


----------



## feels

I've been waiting for this moment. :b I was worried that it wouldn't be in this one. He probably won't be that useful on my team, but I adore this little guy way too much not to use him.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Time to fight the champion. I'm pretty sure I know who it is.

*EDIT*

Yup. So obvious :b


----------



## Valtron

I've been spending the past 30 minutes looking at Trainer PR videos .....so much lol.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I beat it a couple of hours ago. I loved it overall. It's really not much of an advancement from other Pokemon games. It's basically the same formula, just with better graphics now. Not that that's a bad thing. I love Pokemon, so they don't have to change anything. But I do like the addition of things like Mega Evolution. 

I'm not really sure what to do now. I could try to raise a competitive team, but I'm not sure if I would be any good at it. I guess it couldn't hurt to try. I might post my friend code later. I don't feel like it right now. I've never tried breeding, and I've missed out on 2-3 generations of knowledge, so I got a lot to catch up on. If I try to do it with my current knowledge, I'll probably lose the majority of the time. 

I just met up with an old friend in the Pokemon Village.

By the way, all of my Pokemon were under level 60 when I fought the Elite 4. They were about level 55 and 56. You know how I got through it? Snorlax with amnesia and belly drum. They didn't stand a chance. Had to waste quite a few hyper potions unfortunately, but they were still pretty easy. I don't understand why they decided to cut their Pokemon down to 4 instead of 5 in Black and White. Also, future games need a difficulty setting.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

My friend code

3582-9429-3252


----------



## JohnWalnut

Valtron said:


> I've been spending the past 30 minutes looking at Trainer PR videos .....so much lol.


You inspired me to check out the PR videos of random passerbys. Some of them were neat. It's a shame they have to click accept on that box though, so most of the time you're waiting for nothing. 


CrimsonTrigger said:


> I'm not really sure what to do now. I could try to raise a competitive team, but I'm not sure if I would be any good at it. I guess it couldn't hurt to try. I might post my friend code later. I don't feel like it right now. I've never tried breeding, and I've missed out on 2-3 generations of knowledge, so I got a lot to catch up on. If I try to do it with my current knowledge, I'll probably lose the majority of the time.


The "metagame" changes to often that everybody has to catch up to some degree. I played a bit during gen 4, and gen 5 changed so much. I'm curious which pokemon will be banned by smogon. Probably Mawile's mega evolution.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Haha, I just encountered a random Zapdos when running around. Pretty funny. Naturally it ran away.


----------



## TrueAstralKnight

CrimsonTrigger said:


> I gotta say, I think the towns in this game are really well done (except Lumiose City, hate that place). I guess it's the music and the graphics, but some places feel more lively than they did in previous games. My favourite so far is Laverre City.
> 
> I think I'm going to explore previous areas more before taking on the last gym. If the previous gyms are any indication, it should be a piece of cake.
> 
> *Isn't it amazing how we're 5 generations in and there's still no dark type gym leader since its introduction?*


It's the same reason there has never been a Grass type Elite Four member:
They're out of their _league._


----------



## BTAG

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Haha, I just encountered a random Zapdos when running around. Pretty funny. Naturally it ran away.


You need to run into it 10 times I believe before you actually have a chance of fighting it.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I guess for now I'll just take a hiatus from the game. I'm almost at 40 hours and not sure what else to do with it right now. There's still a lot of side stuff I haven't done and then I have to get into breeding and things like that, but I'll save it for another day.


----------



## Bokk

My FC: 1891 2290 4958

Feel free to add me.

In preparation for Pokémon bank, I've booted up my earlier games. It is very jarring going back to earlier generations after playing Y these past few weeks.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Well, I've done it. I've done something that I never thought I would ever do again. I just started watching the anime. And you know what? I'm really enjoying it so far. Apparently this series is much better than the Black and White one.


----------



## BTAG

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Well, I've done it. I've done something that I never thought I would ever do again. I just started watching the anime. And you know what? I'm really enjoying it so far. Apparently this series is much better than the Black and White one.


I watched the first 2 episodes of the XY series. Having not seen any episodes of the anime since Gen 2, it's a shock to the system hearing all the voices be different, but I've enjoyed it so far regardless.


----------



## Salvador Dali

I have to say that I'm deeply disappointed in the post-game content. Aside from the friend safari, battle mansion (which I have no interest in) and being able to catch Mewtwo and Zygarde, there doesn't really seem to be anything else to do. Elite Four also don't level their Pokemon when re-matched.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

When I went to the Chamber of Emptiness, or whatever it's called, I found the dread plate. Just outside of it, I found the draco plate. A possible Giratina hint?


----------



## Valtron

Salvador Dali said:


> Elite Four also don't level their Pokemon when re-matched.


That is very disappointing!

You can start raising a competitive team for WiFi battles. That's what I'm doing, and it's quite time-consuming (if you do it right). Then we can fight each other. Have an SAS Pokemon League.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I think I'll get started on a competitive team somewhere down the line, maybe in a few days or so. Right now I'm too busy to worry about it. It might be fun to battle some of you, even though I know I'll lose. :b But I don't care if it's enjoyable, and it'll help me learn a few things too.


----------



## Valtron

It's going to take me forever to EV train an entire team. I still don't know who I want on my team. Was thinking all Gen 6 monsters ....hmm.


----------



## Derailing

I BARELY received my 2nd badge in Pokemon X yesterday. It took a while getting from the first gym to the next but my team is coming along rather exquisite with their levels ranging between 21 - 35.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I have a whole box full of baby Eevees :b

I'm new to breeding, so I don't know what I'm doing. All I know is that I need to use the destiny knot, an everstone and those battle maison items. I'm not using friend safari, so the Dittos I have only have one perfect IV. But it's coming along. I now have an Eevee with 4 perfect IVs.


----------



## JohnWalnut

Salvador Dali said:


> I have to say that I'm deeply disappointed in the post-game content. Aside from the friend safari, battle mansion (which I have no interest in) and being able to catch Mewtwo and Zygarde, there doesn't really seem to be anything else to do. Elite Four also don't level their Pokemon when re-matched.


Well they do..sorta... if you battle them at the battle chateau. Their pokemon can be up to level 80 there I think, but the teams are smaller.



CrimsonTrigger said:


> I have a whole box full of baby Eevees :b
> 
> I'm new to breeding, so I don't know what I'm doing. All I know is that I need to use the destiny knot, an everstone and those battle maison items. I'm not using friend safari, so the Dittos I have only have one perfect IV. But it's coming along. I now have an Eevee with 4 perfect IVs.


If you don't have a ditto safari then you can try getting a safari of the pokemon you want to breed and catch some males and females there. The main drawback is that those pokemon can't be used for breeding with other species of pokemon unless they are in the same egg group. Or you can ask for level 30 dittos on the GTS.

I found 3 shinies so far: Spiritomb, Minccino, and Klefki. If anybody wants one these, tell me since I'm not planning on using them. I'll post natures/IVs later.


----------



## MagusAnima

:cry

Shiny Abra teleported away after Sleep Powder missed. :rain


----------



## JohnWalnut

^ That's what the master ball is for. I think a quick ball also has a 100% capture rate for Abra. Sorry to hear that though 

Shiny IVs
Minccino: 26/8/31/14/31/8 +spd -def
Spiritomb: 31/8/31/22/0/21 +atk -spd
Klefki: No idea, relatively superior overall with perfect defense and sp. defense, +s.def -def

Let me know if you want one, I'm going to dump them on the GTS if nobody wants.

Also Nintendo shut down swapnote today with no prior warning  what are they thinking? Did kids really sext that much?


----------



## lmao

JohnWalnut said:


> ^ That's what the master ball is for. I think a quick ball also has a 100% capture rate for Abra. Sorry to hear that though
> 
> Shiny IVs
> Minccino: 26/8/31/14/31/8 +spd -def
> Spiritomb: 31/8/31/22/0/21 +atk -spd
> Klefki: No idea, relatively superior overall with perfect defense and sp. defense, +s.def -def
> 
> Let me know if you want one, I'm going to dump them on the GTS if nobody wants.
> 
> Also Nintendo shut down swapnote today with no prior warning  what are they thinking? Did kids really sext that much?


Do you still have the klefki?


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

JohnWalnut said:


> Well they do..sorta... if you battle them at the battle chateau. Their pokemon can be up to level 80 there I think, but the teams are smaller.
> 
> If you don't have a ditto safari then you can try getting a safari of the pokemon you want to breed and catch some males and females there. The main drawback is that those pokemon can't be used for breeding with other species of pokemon unless they are in the same egg group. Or you can ask for level 30 dittos on the GTS.
> 
> I found 3 shinies so far: Spiritomb, Minccino, and Klefki. If anybody wants one these, tell me since I'm not planning on using them. I'll post natures/IVs later.


It's alright. I'm very close to getting the Eevee that I want. It just took longer.

I might be willing to trade some of my Eevees if anybody wants one. I'm trying to get IVs of 31 in every stat except attack. They have modest natures (sp atk+, atk-). Yes it's a bit overkill I know. The only egg moves they know are charm and covet.


----------



## lmao

John, the Frogadier I'm giving you has pokerus.


----------



## JohnWalnut

Already got pokerus through wonder trade but thanks either way.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Does anybody want a Gastly with a Timid nature? It has IVs of 31 in HP, Sp Atk, Sp Def and Speed. I got two from breeding and I'll give one away if anybody is looking for it. Otherwise I'll wonder trade it or GTS.


----------



## scooby

Sup dudes and dudettes, ive decided to join in on you guys and went out to buy pokemon and a 3ds. This pokemon is mindblowing already compared to silver which was the last pokemon i fully played. Running diagonal is awesome! And the whole world looks cool so far. I have no idea what im doing though. Lol. I chose the water frog, he looks the coolest to me.


----------



## TrueAstralKnight

scooby said:


> Sup dudes and dudettes, ive decided to join in on you guys and went out to buy pokemon and a 3ds. This pokemon is mindblowing already compared to silver which was the last pokemon i fully played. Running diagonal is awesome! And the whole world looks cool so far. I have no idea what im doing though. Lol. I chose the water frog, he looks the coolest to me.


Wise choice picking Froakie. He learns Extrasensory when not even Delphox (Fennekin's Psychic/Fire final evolution) does.

As for me, I decided to restart my game and play a "Kalos pokemon only" run since my last team only had one Kalos member, Greninja. So far my team is:
Quilladen
Fletchinder
Bunnelby
Vivillon
Pancham
and Honedge


----------



## Corvus Cowl

Anyone wanna exchange friend codes for the safari?

Here's mine:

2165-6191-0573 - McKrow


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I added my code earlier if anybody wants to add me. I haven't actually added anybody yet. Most of my time has been taken up by breeding. I have 7 possible teammates and I might get even more. Might as well now that breeding is a bit more convenient. I'll add everybody later.

I haven't tried any online play yet.


----------



## JohnWalnut

^I have added people but with all the safari friends, I lost track of who's who. :blank I'll clear out the list and make sure I get everyone here.

Also how does the voice chat feature work? I have disabled it, is it supposed to let you talk during trades and such?


----------



## Fledgling

Repost!

*FC List*

lmao - 5172-0938-4318
_[Staff Edit]_
BTAG - 0018-0111-9843
Closed Book - 1134-7667-3258
MagusAnima - 2766-9060-8520
vivibe - 2578-3635-8583
feels - 1934-2114-1782
missingno - 2449-4642-9790
CrimsonTrigger - 3582-9429-3252
Bokk - 1891-2290-4958
Corvus Cowl - 2165-6191-0573

I think that's everyone so far.


----------



## scooby

JohnWalnut said:


> ^I have added people but with all the safari friends, I lost track of who's who. :blank I'll clear out the list and make sure I get everyone here.
> 
> Also how does the voice chat feature work? I have disabled it, is it supposed to let you talk during trades and such?


Yeah, I was talking to my brother when he was trading me pokemon today. The quality isn't great though.


----------



## Derailing

Anyone know if it's possible to get a Treecko in Pokemon X? I really want one for my team !


----------



## JohnWalnut

No Treecko yet.
http://www.serebii.net/xy/unobtainable.shtml


----------



## scooby

Does anyone else find Wonder trading so addicting? Catching a bunch of bidoofs and pansages to trade people.


----------



## Aphexfan

Friend code is 1306-6467-0656 for anyone who wants to add me


----------



## Derailing

scooby said:


> Does anyone else find Wonder trading so addicting? Catching a bunch of bidoofs and pansages to trade people.


Yeah I was addicted to that feature during my first two weeks of playing that game. :b

& Damn, I really wanted a Sceptile in my final team


----------



## JohnWalnut

Been gone for a while and now people have found out how to clone pokemon and see what moves you use in advance during matches apparently. I don't know what it is with games I like, but it seems they always get ruined by others shortly after I get them. Here's hoping for another patch.


----------



## Glass Child

JohnWalnut said:


> Been gone for a while and now people have found out how to clone pokemon and see what moves you use in advance during matches apparently. I don't know what it is with games I like, but it seems they always get ruined by others shortly after I get them. Here's hoping for another patch.


Where did you get this from?


----------



## JohnWalnut

Glass Child said:


> Where did you get this from?


I read rumors on gameFAQs and it has been confirmed by multiple websites. That's probably why rated battles were taken down. It's called battle analyzer or something.


----------



## nothing to fear

Closed Book said:


> Repost!
> 
> *FC List*
> 
> lmao - 5172-0938-4318
> _[Staff Edit]_
> BTAG - 0018-0111-9843
> Closed Book - 1134-7667-3258
> MagusAnima - 2766-9060-8520
> vivibe - 2578-3635-8583
> feels - 1934-2114-1782
> missingno - 2449-4642-9790
> CrimsonTrigger - 3582-9429-3252
> Bokk - 1891-2290-4958
> Corvus Cowl - 2165-6191-0573
> 
> I think that's everyone so far.


Add me to the list!

5343-8741-4471

My friend safari is electric type.


----------



## StarDude

JohnWalnut said:


> I read rumors on gameFAQs and it has been confirmed by multiple websites. That's probably why rated battles were taken down. It's called battle analyzer or something.


Man, that's horrible. But their always have to be people like this in online communities for some reason, I hope GameFreak gets on top of this asap.


----------



## Nyanyan

Omg there is a pokemon thread! Hi everyone i'm new to the forum. Will share my FC after i get back from work! Do add me!


----------



## Nyanyan

nothing to fear said:


> Add me to the list!
> 
> 5343-8741-4471
> 
> My friend safari is electric type.


Here's mine. Add me too everyone who sees this post heh.

1306-6315-3284


----------



## nothing to fear

MagusAnima said:


> :cry
> 
> Shiny Abra teleported away after Sleep Powder missed. :rain


This is literally one of my worst fears. I'd absolutely master ball it if I encountered a shiny Abra. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Valtron

If anyone has a shiny Furfrou, hit me up. 

4484 8981 6077 .....I'm poison type.


----------



## Lokis Whispers

Yay I got a 3DS for Christmas and Pokemon Y 

I'm still trying to figure out how to add people, but my friend code is 1822-0601-8470

Hopefully I'll be getting Animal Crossing soon, too.


----------

